

Superstitious? Why Even Rational People Hate to Tempt Fate - c0riander
http://www.spring.org.uk/2008/08/superstitious-why-even-rational-people.php

======
RyanMcGreal
I used to work as a field technician and I spent quite a bit of time on,
around and under ladders. I never noticed any correlation between time spent
under a ladder and bad luck, and it quickly disavowed me of any lingering
superstition I might have had about it.

